# mead-only competition



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think anyone will mind my re-posting this from the HBD:


Second posting and reminder of the Second Annual Valhalla - The Meading of
Life
mead-only competition, October 14, 2007, at the Iron Hill Restaurant and
Brewery in West Chester, PA. All mead styles from the BJCP 2004 Style
Guidelines will be judged. Entries are due by October 7th. Mail entries
(two 12oz bottles or one 750ml bottle or the equivalent) can be sent to Home
Sweet Homebrew (www.homesweethomebrew.com). Drop off locations locally at
Home Sweet Homebrew, Keystone Homebrew Supply, Iron Hill West Chester, Brew
Your Own Beer-Winemaking Too!, and Wine, Barley & Hops Homebrew Supply.
Additional information can be found at www.valhalla-mead.com. Contact
Suzanne McMurphy
(mcmurphy at mail.med.upenn.edu) or Tim Ackerson ([email protected]) for
answers to questions about this competition.

Judges are also sought and should contact David Houseman
(david.houseman at verizon.net) to judge this event.
A number have contacted me; that's great, but we still need a few more.
Judges should be at Iron Hill West Chester by 9:00 am. We will conduct a
brief mead judging refresher course for judges prior to the beginning of
juding.

Directions can be found at www.ironhillbrewery.com.


----------

